# 300: Rise of an Empire - Erster Trailer zum 300-Nachfolger



## FlorianStangl (15. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *300: Rise of an Empire - Erster Trailer zum 300-Nachfolger* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: 300: Rise of an Empire - Erster Trailer zum 300-Nachfolger


----------



## Malifurion (15. Juli 2013)

Wieder so ein behämmerter Nachfolger. 300 war ja sau cool, aber das hier ist einfach nur langweilig.


----------



## golani79 (15. Juli 2013)

Den Trailer gabs doch schon vor nem Monat oder so ... 

Was die Fortsetzung anbelangt, bin ich auch ein wenig skeptisch - mal schauen.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (15. Juli 2013)

Okay, den Trailer gibt es wirklich schon länger. Aber warum wird hier gleich geschrieben, daß es ein behämmerter Nachfolger ist? Und warum sollte dieser langweilig sein? Ist der Film schon bekannt und wurde er schon geschaut? Nein? Also.. So etwas schon so weit vorher zu sagen, ist totaler Blödsinn. Und da es sich hier um die Schlacht von Artemisium handelt die zeitgleich mit der Schlacht bei den Thermopylen stattfand kann man hier sagen, daß es nicht mal ein direkter Nachfolger ist, sondern nur die andere Seite mit den Schiffen zeigt. Und interessant sieht es allemal aus und langweilig in keinster Weise.

Gruß
NF


----------



## Turican76 (15. Juli 2013)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Wieder so ein behämmerter Nachfolger. 300 war ja sau cool, aber das hier ist einfach nur langweilig.


 
Widerspruch


----------



## Chyio (15. Juli 2013)

der trailer ist ja ma geil kanns kaum erwarten den zu sehen


----------



## Kratos333 (16. Juli 2013)

Der Film wird so Epic!!!


----------



## Jens3005 (16. Juli 2013)

Ich finde ja, dass 300 zu den bildgewaltigsten Filmen überhaupt gehören. Kaum ein Film hat mich so beeindruckt wie 300 (höchstens 2012 und Troja sind noch von ähnlichem Kaliber). Daher bin ich extrem skeptisch, ob der zweite Teil an den ersten heran kommt. Wenn der Trailer nicht schon alles interessante gezeigt hat, dann wird aber denke ich auch der zweite Teil der Hammer! Ich hoffe aber irgendwie auf etwas a la "release the Kraken!"


----------



## Chyio (16. Juli 2013)

die effekte sind im trailer echt hammer mal abwarten ob er an 300 (und der war echt hammer) rankommt.
was ich mich nur frage ist da man in dem trailer sieht das xerxes leonidas anscheind köpft ob der film während 300 bzw. davor oder kurz danach handelt?


----------



## Peter23 (17. Juli 2013)

Chyio schrieb:


> die effekte sind im trailer echt hammer mal abwarten ob er an 300 (und der war echt hammer) rankommt.
> was ich mich nur frage ist da man in dem trailer sieht das xerxes leonidas anscheind köpft ob der film während 300 bzw. davor oder kurz danach handelt?


 
Gleichzeitig.


----------



## Datamind (18. Juli 2013)

Jens3005 schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, dass 300 zu den bildgewaltigsten Filmen überhaupt gehören. Kaum ein Film hat mich so beeindruckt wie 300 (höchstens 2012 und Troja sind noch von ähnlichem Kaliber). Daher bin ich extrem skeptisch, ob der zweite Teil an den ersten heran kommt. Wenn der Trailer nicht schon alles interessante gezeigt hat, dann wird aber denke ich auch der zweite Teil der Hammer! Ich hoffe aber irgendwie auf etwas a la "release the Kraken!"


 
Gladiator, der Film war im Kino einfach nur der Oberhammer. Ich habe noch nie so eine Atmosphäre im Kino elebt. Die Lautstärke der Soundanlage war irgendwie overpowered, mich hat es fast aus dem Sessel gehauen bei der Schlacht anfangs im Wald (wo die Jungs den Hintern rausstrecken) als plötzlich der Boden auch noch unter mir anfing zu vibrieren. Echt Klasse, ich war total begeistert ^^


----------



## Arthax (19. Juli 2013)

Jens3005 schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, dass 300 zu den bildgewaltigsten Filmen überhaupt gehören. Kaum ein Film hat mich so beeindruckt wie 300 (höchstens 2012 und Troja sind noch von ähnlichem Kaliber). Daher bin ich extrem skeptisch, ob der zweite Teil an den ersten heran kommt. Wenn der Trailer nicht schon alles interessante gezeigt hat, dann wird aber denke ich auch der zweite Teil der Hammer! Ich hoffe aber irgendwie auf etwas a la "release the Kraken!"


 Also ich fand 300 jetzt nicht so gut, vorallem diese ganzen Zeitlupenkämpfe... Der Film hätte lieber mehr Szenen reinpacken können. Ach ja und noch etwas: Es ist echt mutig was die da für Sachen zeigen was überhaupt nicht stimmt^^


----------



## yakman (20. Juli 2013)

Mich hat 300 auch erstmal sehr beeindruckt, da kann ich meinen Vorpostern nur Recht geben. Auf einen zweiten Blick hat mich der Film nachdenklich gestimmt: Es war früher ein "Trick" unter Schriftstellern, ihre politisch inkorrekten Ansichten dadurch zu verbergen, dass sie das Setting ihrer Werke in eine andere Zeit oder an einen anderen Ort verlegten.
Sehen wir also mal von den tollen Bildern ab: Welche Weltsicht wird in 300 vertreten?
Ein europäisches Herrenvolk, angeführt von einem charismatischen Führer, verteidigt sich gegen die anstürmenden asiatischen Horden. Dieses Volk, ihrem Grund und Boden eng verbunden, deren Jugend zäh wie Leder und hart wie Kruppstahl ist, ist eigentlich unverwundbar. Doch ein Dolchstoß aus den eigenen Reihen -subversive Elemente deren man sicht hätte entledigen müssen- besiegelt das Schicksal dieses edlen Führers. etc. etc.
Auch Eugenik wird als Gut befürwortet. 

Der Film vertritt eins zu eins eine Nazi-Ideologie, freilich ohne entsprechende Symbole zu verwenden. Er hat weiterhin tolle Bilder zu bieten, aber den Inhalt würde ich mit Vorsicht genießen.

P.s. Klar: 300 ist "nur" ein Film; aber inwieweit wollen wir entsprechend vertretene Ansichten als Gesellschaftsfähig annehmen? Vielleicht überinterpretiere ich hier auch. Auf sachliches (!) Feedback bin ich gespannt!


----------



## Lukecheater (20. Juli 2013)

Ich habe die Frank Miller Comics nicht gelesen, aber es stimmt dass Millers Stil sehr drastisch ist und Ihre Darstellung der Szenerie würde ich auch so sehen. Da ich aber wie gesagt Millers Comics nicht gelese  habe (Watchmen und Sin City sind ja auch aus seiner Feder und ähnlich "krass" in ihrer Art), halte ich mich mit einer umfassenden Interpretation etwas zurück.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Juli 2013)

yakman schrieb:


> Mich hat 300 auch erstmal sehr beeindruckt, da kann ich meinen Vorpostern nur Recht geben. Auf einen zweiten Blick hat mich der Film nachdenklich gestimmt: Es war früher ein "Trick" unter Schriftstellern, ihre politisch inkorrekten Ansichten dadurch zu verbergen, dass sie das Setting ihrer Werke in eine andere Zeit oder an einen anderen Ort verlegten.
> Sehen wir also mal von den tollen Bildern ab: Welche Weltsicht wird in 300 vertreten?
> Ein europäisches Herrenvolk, angeführt von einem charismatischen Führer, verteidigt sich gegen die anstürmenden asiatischen Horden. Dieses Volk, ihrem Grund und Boden eng verbunden, deren Jugend zäh wie Leder und hart wie Kruppstahl ist, ist eigentlich unverwundbar. Doch ein Dolchstoß aus den eigenen Reihen -subversive Elemente deren man sicht hätte entledigen müssen- besiegelt das Schicksal dieses edlen Führers. etc. etc.
> Auch Eugenik wird als Gut befürwortet.
> ...


 
Du interpretierst viel zu viel in einen solchen Film hinein...Ähnliche Ideologien gab es auch schon vor den Nazis.


----------



## nestor88 (22. Juli 2013)

*Miller hat nix mit Watchmen zu tun*



Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich habe die Frank Miller Comics nicht gelesen, aber es stimmt dass Millers Stil sehr drastisch ist und Ihre Darstellung der Szenerie würde ich auch so sehen. Da ich aber wie gesagt Millers Comics nicht gelese  habe (Watchmen und Sin City sind ja auch aus seiner Feder und ähnlich "krass" in ihrer Art), halte ich mich mit einer umfassenden Interpretation etwas zurück.


 
Watchmen hat nichts mit Frank Miller zu tun. Die Welten und die Ideologie von Frank Miller und Alan Moore liegen meilenweit auseinander. Inhaltlich befinden die sich noch nicht einmal auf dem gleichen Kontinent^^.

Wikipedia:
*Watchmen – Die Wächter* (Originaltitel: _Watchmen_) ist ein auf dem gleichnamigen Comicroman von Autor Alan Moore und Zeichner Dave Gibbons basierender Superhelden-Film aus dem Jahr 2009 des Regisseurs Zack Snyder.


Hier noch ein Quote aus Wikipedia um die gegensätze von Moore und Miller zu verdeutlichen:

In November 2011, Miller posted remarks pertaining to the Occupy Wall Street movement in his blog, calling it "nothing but a pack of louts, thieves, and rapists".[57][58] Miller’s comments drew criticism from Alan Moore


Also bitte...wenn schon anmerken dann richtig!


----------



## Worrel (22. Juli 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du interpretierst viel zu viel in einen solchen Film hinein...Ähnliche Ideologien gab es auch schon vor den Nazis.


 
Nazis oder nicht - die Ideologie hinter *300 *ist auf jeden Fall fragwürdig.

Und nein, das ist nicht "zu viel hinein interpretiert" - im Gegenteil: man sollte sich öfters mal Gedanken darüber machen, was so mancher Film inhaltlich transportiert. Ich sag ja nicht, daß man zB *Matrix *verbieten sollte, weil da Terroristen zu Helden verklärt werden, die ein Kraftwerk in die Luft sprengen und massenweise Menschen umbringen - aber man sollte sich dessen bewußt sein.


----------



## Lukecheater (22. Juli 2013)

nestor88 schrieb:


> Also bitte...wenn schon anmerken dann richtig!


 
Immer locker durch die Hose atmen. Ich bringe das mit Watchmen immer durcheinander, weil es auch von Zack Snyder verfilmt wurde...kann vorkommen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Juli 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nazis oder nicht - die Ideologie hinter *300 *ist auf jeden Fall fragwürdig.
> 
> Und nein, das ist nicht "zu viel hinein interpretiert" - im Gegenteil: man sollte sich öfters mal Gedanken darüber machen, was so mancher Film inhaltlich transportiert. Ich sag ja nicht, daß man zB *Matrix *verbieten sollte, weil da Terroristen zu Helden verklärt werden, die ein Kraftwerk in die Luft sprengen und massenweise Menschen umbringen - aber man sollte sich dessen bewußt sein.


 
300 ist in manchen Teilen historisch recht korrekt, wenn auch arg überspitzt dargestellt. Diese "Ideologie" bringt der Film lediglich rüber, propagiert sie aber nicht. Die Spartiaten hatten tatsächlich eine derartige Mentalität, aber Rassismus und Faschismus sind da nicht gegeben. Zumindest erkenne ich da nichts dergleichen.

Im Film werden Spartiaten als ehrenvolle Krieger dar gestellt. Eine ähnliche Mentalität weisen z.B. auch die Klingonen aus Star Trek auf.


----------



## MICHI123 (23. Juli 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nazis oder nicht - die Ideologie hinter *300 *ist auf jeden Fall fragwürdig.
> 
> Und nein, das ist nicht "zu viel hinein interpretiert" - im Gegenteil: man sollte sich öfters mal Gedanken darüber machen, was so mancher Film inhaltlich transportiert. Ich sag ja nicht, daß man zB *Matrix *verbieten sollte, weil da Terroristen zu Helden verklärt werden, die ein Kraftwerk in die Luft sprengen und massenweise Menschen umbringen - aber man sollte sich dessen bewußt sein.


 Naja, aber die Spartiaten sind ja durchaus mit dem Wissen in den Kampf gezogen, dass sie unterliegen werden, und diese Niederlage die restlichen Stämme zusammenraufen wird.

Und wenn ich Matrix recht in Erinnerung habe, haben die das Kraftwerk gesprengt, damit Neo zur Quelle zurückkehren konnte, um die Matrix zu resetten? Hätte er das nicht getan, hätte das die (erneute?) Vernichtung der Menschheit zur Folge gehabt.


----------



## MICHI123 (23. Juli 2013)

yakman schrieb:


> Mich hat 300 auch erstmal sehr beeindruckt, da kann ich meinen Vorpostern nur Recht geben. Auf einen zweiten Blick hat mich der Film nachdenklich gestimmt: Es war früher ein "Trick" unter Schriftstellern, ihre politisch inkorrekten Ansichten dadurch zu verbergen, dass sie das Setting ihrer Werke in eine andere Zeit oder an einen anderen Ort verlegten.
> Sehen wir also mal von den tollen Bildern ab: Welche Weltsicht wird in 300 vertreten?
> Ein europäisches Herrenvolk, angeführt von einem charismatischen Führer, verteidigt sich gegen die anstürmenden asiatischen Horden. Dieses Volk, ihrem Grund und Boden eng verbunden, deren Jugend zäh wie Leder und hart wie Kruppstahl ist, ist eigentlich unverwundbar. Doch ein Dolchstoß aus den eigenen Reihen -subversive Elemente deren man sicht hätte entledigen müssen- besiegelt das Schicksal dieses edlen Führers. etc. etc.
> Auch Eugenik wird als Gut befürwortet.
> ...


 
WTF? 
Dass sofort mit der Nazi-Flagge gewedelt wird 

300 kann man auch genau andersrum interpretieren, dass sich "wenige gegen Viele auflehnen" und sich so gegen die Vernichtung/Versklavung durch den möchtegern-Gott Xerxes auflehnen. Dieser selbstverliebte Herscher könnte man ohne Probleme als den Führer einordnen. Eher als Andersrum auch...


----------



## Worrel (23. Juli 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> 300 ist in manchen Teilen historisch recht korrekt, wenn auch arg überspitzt dargestellt. Diese "Ideologie" bringt der Film lediglich rüber, propagiert sie aber nicht.


Dann hast du einen anderen Film gesehen als ich. Wie muß ein Film denn deiner Meinung nach aussehen, wenn er diese Ideologie propagiert?
btw: es gibt zig Filme, die die Ideologie der Nazis darstellen, sich dabei aber _nicht _auf deren Seite stellen.



> Die Spartiaten hatten tatsächlich eine derartige Mentalität, aber Rassismus und Faschismus sind da nicht gegeben. Zumindest erkenne ich da nichts dergleichen.


Es ist völlig egal, ob sie eine solche Mentalität wirklich hatten oder nicht: Die grundlegende Aussage_ "Spartiaten sind besser als alle anderen"_, die auf verschiedene Weise besonders in der ersten Hälfte getätigt wird, ist Rassismus nach Lehrbuch.



MICHI123 schrieb:


> Naja, aber die Spartiaten sind ja durchaus mit dem Wissen in den Kampf gezogen, dass sie unterliegen werden, und diese Niederlage die restlichen Stämme zusammenraufen wird.


Ändert doch nichts an der dargestellten Ideologie. Im Gegenteil: Gibt es einen besseren Tod für einen Rassisten, als für sein Land/Volk zu sterben?



> Und wenn ich Matrix recht in Erinnerung habe, haben die das Kraftwerk gesprengt, damit Neo zur Quelle zurückkehren konnte, um die Matrix zu resetten? Hätte er das nicht getan, hätte das die (erneute?) Vernichtung der Menschheit zur Folge gehabt.


 Sicher, im Rahmen des Film Universums ist das irgendwie gerechtfertigt - aber nichtsdestotrotz ist Neo ein Terrorist. (btw: in dem Hochhaus, in dem Morpheus gefangen gehalten wurde, hat Neo zig Menschen getötet - ohne jede Spur von Reue.)

Und gerade bei Filmen, in die man etwas hinein interpretieren kann - wie Matrix - den man als reine Gesellschaftskritik sehen kann, sollte man sich wenigstens im Klaren darüber sein, daß das einer der bekanntesten Filme ist, der Terrorismus befürwortet (wenn auch innerhalb der Filmwelt gut begründet).


----------



## golani79 (23. Juli 2013)

Betrachtet man die Filme nach euren Gesichtspunkten, so könnten ziemlich viele Filme in die Sparte "propagieren Naziideologien" gesteckt weden.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juli 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Betrachtet man die Filme nach euren Gesichtspunkten, so könnten ziemlich viele Filme in die Sparte "propagieren Naziideologien" gesteckt weden.


_300 _geht da doch schon weiter als der 08/15 patriotische Actionfilm. Und ja, auch darauf sollte man achten. 
In dem Sinne, daß man sich klar ist, was man da anschaut und was einem die Filmemacher ggfalls versuchen, an Inhalten schmackhaft zu machen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2013)

Erstaunlich wieviel man in so einen Film hinein interpretieren kann.

Michi123 hat es doch sehr gut umschrieben, man könnte den ganzen Sachverhalt auch anders rum aufdröseln, eine Minderheit stellt sich dem Aggressor (!) und fällt trotzdem. Auch hier könnte man, wenn man will, parallelen zum 3. Reich ziehen.

Das man dem Film jetzt eine Verherrlichung bzw. Rassismus vorwirft, nun ja. Ich glaube wir alle wissen, dass damals, zu der Zeit, das ungesunde Kinder 'aussortiert' worden sind. Egal in welchem Land. Damals hatte man weder die Ressourcen, noch die Kraft, noch die Unterstützung für Pflegefälle.

Außerdem, ich glaub ich hab das mal gelesen, ist Zack Snyder Jude. Es würde mich also wundern, wenn er einen Film dreht mit dem tieferen Ansinnen Rassismus zu glorifizieren. Ausgeschlossen ist es natürlich nicht, aber mMn ziemlich weit hergeholt.

Lustigerweise trifft das auch auf Sacha Baron Cohen zu ... hätten andere so einen Film wie Borat gedreht, wären sie PR wirksam an der nächsten Laterne aufgeknüpft worden.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juli 2013)

Manche interpretieren einen Blödsinn in einen Film hinein.... Unglaublich. Soll jemand die Geschichte verdrehen im Film um ja keine auch wenn nur abstrakt gearteten theoretischen Verbindungen zu eventuellen Nazi-Ideologien zu schaffen ?

Ja, die Spartaner waren von sich überzeugt. Das waren aber alle Kulturvölker in der Antike von sich ohne Ausnahme. Ja sie waren der Meinung daß sie ein Anrecht auf die Führung in der Region haben. Das galt aber ebenfalls für jedes andere Volk mit einer gewissen militärisch relevanten Stärke und einem entsprechenden Technologielevel. Ergo betraf das in der Konsequenz wiederum jedes der bekannten Hochvölker der Antike (Völker die technologisch und kulturell die damalige Speerspitze darstellten) und war nicht nur die alleinige Eigenheit/Eigenart der Spartaner. Sie waren der Meinung daß der Schwache unterliegt und nichts zu suchen hat Und ? Diese Aussage trifft aber unter dem Strich ebenfalls auf jedes! der bereits erwähnten Völker von der Steinzeit über die Antike bis hin zur fast Neuzeit zu. Denn wer sich auf die Schwachen fokussiert macht sich selbst angreifbar. Da zählte halt das uralte darwinsche Prinzip der Evolution, daß sich nur die starken und harten anpassungsfähigen durchsetzen. Und genau daran sind 90% dieser Hochkulturen schlußendlich trotzdem gescheitert. Entweder weil sie in Kriegen ihre Macht und Vormachtstellung gegenüber den Feinden verloren (siehe Karthago nach den 3 punischen Kriegen), weil sie bei Bündnissen und Feindschaften Fehler begangen und auch weil sie sich aufgrund der stringenten Ausrichtung auf Glaube, Tempel und Esotherik teils auf Dinge wie Orakel verlassen haben (Sprich Orakel von Delphi). 

Da gibt es diesbezüglich eine berühmte Geschichte zum König Krösus:

König Krösus und das Orakel zu Delphi

König Krösus (590 - 541 v. Chr.), der letzte Herrscher der Lyder (Kleinasien), überlegte ob er sich in eine kriegerische Auseinandersetzung mit den mächtigen Persern begeben sollte. Aus diesem Grunde entschloss er sich, ein Orakel einzuholen. Eine für die damalige Zeit übliches Vorgehen.

Ungewöhnlich aber war, dass er die in Frage kommenden Orakelstätten einer vorigen Prüfung unterzog. Denn er sandte Boten zu sieben bekannten Orakelstätten. Sie sollten am hundertsten Tag nach ihrer Abreise jedes der Orakel in seinem Auftrage die Frage vorlegen: "Was mache ich gerade?"

Nur wer die richtige Antwort geben konnte, würde auch vertrauenswürdig sein, die viel wichtigere Frage bezüglich einer Krieges mit den Persern beantworten können. Das Orakel zu Delphi, die Phytia, gab die richtige Antwort: Du bereitest dir Schildkröte und Lammfleisch in einem ehernen Kessel zu (sinngemäß).

Nach dem so eindrucksvoll bestandenen Test sandte nun Krösus sofort seine Boten erneut zum Orakel nach Delphi mit der alles entscheidenden Frage: "Wie stehen meine Aussichten auf einen Sieg bei einer kriegerischen Auseinandersetzung mit den Persern?" Die Antwort der Phytia lautete lakonisch: "Wenn du den Halys (Grenzfluss) überschreitest, wirst du ein großes Reich zerstören."

Auch diese Aussage erfüllte sich. Allerdings anders als es Krösus vermutet hatte. Ermutigt durch den Orakelspruch, begann Krösus einen Krieg gegen die Perser, in dem er vernichtend geschlagen wurde. Ldyien wurde ins persische Reich einverleibt. ( Quelle: Herodot und Xenophon )

Vorhersagen im Altertum hatten gelegentlich eine erstaunliche Genauigkeit, die eigentlich nur mit einem Wissen oder Sehen der Zukunft erklärbar scheinen. Nehme ich die Bibel als Grundlage, gibt es zwei grundsätzliche Quellen der Zukunftsvorhersage. Einmal die göttliche Prophetie, zum anderen eine dämonische Wahrsagerei (vor der man sich hüten sollte). Im Falle des delphischen Orakels gehe ich, gemäß der augustinischen Lehre, von Letzterem aus.

Letzten Endes ist heute bekannt, daß die Tempelwächterinnen im Tempel offensichtlich einer Quelle von natürlichen Gasen ausgesetzt waren, die zu hypnotischen drogenähnlichen Einflüssen auf die Tempelwächterinnen führten.

Keine dieser Kulturen konnte ihre Dominanz und Vormachtstellung schlußendlich bis in die Neuzeit konservieren und erhalten. Nahezu alle sind entweder untergegangen oder in mehr oder weniger großer Bedeutungslosigkeit versunken. Egal ob die Ägypter (aktuell Schwelle zum 3. Welt Land), Griechenland (wirtschaftlich bedeutungslos und am Boden liegend), die Römer (Italien ebenfalls bestenfalls unteres Mittelmaß). 

Viele anderen Hochkulturen wurden komplett vernichtet, sind in anderen Bevölkerungen aufgegangen oder ausgestorben. Keines der Hochvölker der Antike stellt heute noch die Speerspitze. Bis auf eine Ausnahme: Im asiatischen Raum wird sich China seiner Macht und Kultur langsam wieder bewußt. Und auch Japan hat noch zumindestens einen gewissen Einfluß im pazifischen Raum, wenn dies auch weit vom ehemaligen ursprünglichen Machteinfluß unter den Shogunen im Mittelalter entfernt ist.

Du kannst die Spartaner hernehmen, die Hellenen, die Chinesen, die Japaner, die Babylonier, die Kelten, die Römer, die Karthager, die Griechen, die Phönizier. die Ägypter, die Nubier, die Goten, die Germanen, sämtliche Länder im Mittelalter u.a. Alle hatten sie diese Einstellung wie sie im Film 300 dargestellt wird. Ohne diese überlebenswichtige Einstellung wären die Völker in totaler Bedeutungslosigkeit versunken, erobert und deren Bevölkerung zu Sklaven degradiert worden. Somit war die Einstellung per se schon ein Grundstein zum Eigenschutz.

Selbst heute sind die schwachen Bevölkerungsgruppen/Einzelpersonen diejenigen, die unter dem Strich untergebuttert werden. Das geschieht halt heutzutage nur deutlich subtiler und unter dem Deckmantel der sozialen Akzeptanz. Halt nur ohne Rübe runter. Viel besser ist die Einstellung deshalb immer noch nicht geworden.

Soll man jetzt die Geschichte komplett verdrehen damit ja niemand auf die Idee kommt, daß ein Film der 300 Jahre vor Christus spielt Nazi-Ideologien vertritt ?

Wie verdreht und (sorry) wie viel übertriebenes Gutmenschentum muß man an den Tag legen um überhaupt auf solche Ideen zu kommen ?

Wenn ich will kann ich jeden Film mit möglicherweise differenzierenden Aussagen so drehen wie ich es denke/glaube ohne damit richtig zu liegen.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Juli 2013)

> Rund um die Premiere auf der Berlinale 2007 konfrontierten Journalisten den Regisseur und Drehbuch-Autoren von 300, Zack Snyder, mit zahlreichen Fragen bezüglich der in Europa kritisierten Unterschiede zwischen Comic und Drehbuch....
> 
> ....Während Snyder den faschistoiden Charakter der Darstellung gar nicht abstritt, wehrte er sich energisch gegen den Vorwurf, der Film sei faschistische Propaganda. In zahlreichen Szenen des Films werde die „Distanz“ und die „Doppelbödigkeit“ zu der Moral der Protagonisten deutlich.[40] Dem Zuschauer werde durch Ironie und vor allem durch die erkennbar übertriebene Inszenierung deutlich gemacht, dass die Protagonisten moralisch bankrott und deshalb keine Vorbilder sein könnten.
> 
> ...




300 (Film) – Wikipedia

Ich mag den Film trotzdem.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juli 2013)

Daß einige Dinge der Story wegen nicht historisch korrekt sind ist nichts neues. Stichwort Troja.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Juli 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Daß einige Dinge der Story wegen nicht historisch korrekt sind ist nichts neues. Stichwort Troja.


Einige? Das meiste wenn das Zitat stimmt. 
Aber ist mit Abstand eine der interessantesten Rechtfertigungen die ich gelesen habe, an mir ist die Ironie und die Doppelbödigkeit der Protagonisten beim sehen des Films irgendwie vorbeigegangen. 

Nur wie bereits hier schon geschrieben wurde, ist die Inszenierung in 300 einfach überdurchschnittlich gut auch wenn es nur ein schmaler Grad zum Kitsch ist bzw. teilweise schon ist.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juli 2013)

Ähm wieviel war denn an den historischen Filmen Troja bzw. Alexander korrekt ? Ich spiele hier zum Beispiel auf die 10 Jahre Belagerung von Troja an. Im Film werden daraus nur 10 Tage u.s.w. Das ist doch das gleiche. Es wäre auch langatmig 10 Jahre Belagerung im Film dramaturgisch darzustellen.

Viele Dinge lassen sich auch aufgrund des Alters der Originalgeschichte (in dem Falle tiefste Antike), der Dramaturgie und der gewünschter Action nicht so umsetzen wie es tatsächlich geschehen ist. Zumal in die Geschichte der Antike eh noch sehr viel hineingedeutet werden muß, weil es an  nachweisbaren Fakten auf einigen/vielen Sektoren fehlt. 

Da unterscheidet sich der Film/Fiktion nicht von der realen Tätigkeit der Historiker/Archäologen. Da streiten sich die Gelehrten auch über gewisse wichtige Punkte der Geschichte in der Antike, deren Kontext und Ablauf man nur erraten kann, weil es hier nur wenige Indizien gibt, die man zudem teils unterschiedlich deuten und auslegen kann.

Man findet Keilschriften und hat versucht diese zu übersetzen, was auch teils gelang. Aber ob die Übersetzung wirklich korrekt ist, bleibt dahingestellt. Da es viele Völker gibt wo gleiche Schriftzeichen in unterschiedlichem Kontext eine unterschiedliche Bedeutung haben können.

Die neutrale und korrekte Auswertung vorhandener Funde ist aber aufgrund fehlender weiterer Informationen schlichtweg teils nicht möglich.

Daher besteht die Geschichte der Antike wenn man so will quasi nur zu 70% aus wirklich gesichertem Wissen (wenn man es optimistisch betrachtet) und vielleicht mindestens zu 30% aus aufgestellten Theorien teils rennommierter Wissenschaftler, deren Wahrheitsgehalt nur schwer bzw. aufgrund fehlender Funde nicht wirklich bewiesen werden kann und wo andere die Theorien aufgrund des Rufes und Einflusses desjenigen der die Theorie aufgestellt hat es nicht wagen, diese anzuzweifeln. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, daß dessen Theorie auch korrekt ist. Da gibts ein interessantes Buch zum Thema Geheimakte Archäologie von Luc Bürgin. Vielleicht würden uns die Völker der Antike auslachen, wenn wir denen unsere Erkenntnisse mitteilen würden und es käme ein komplett anderes Bild dabei heraus, weil Fundstücke und Zusammenhänge vollkommen falsch gedeutet oder vorausgesetzt wurden.

Aber ich schweife vom Thema ab. Zurück zu den Filmen: Ich kenne bis auf Thirteen Days und Der Stoff aus dem die Helden sind auch keine weiteren Blockbuster-Film der mit historischer Korrektheit geglänzt hätte.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Juli 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ähm wieviel war denn an den historischen Filmen Troja bzw. Alexander korrekt ? 10 Jahre Belagerung von Troja werden auf 10 Tage eingedampft u.s.w. Das ist doch das gleiche.
> 
> Ich kenne keinen Blockbuster-Film der mit historischer Korrektheit geglänzt hätte.


Dies ist unbestreitbar richtig und dies habe ich auch gar nicht in Frage stellen wollen, sorry falls das so gewirkt hat.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juli 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ja, die Spartaner waren von sich überzeugt. Das waren aber alle Kulturvölker in der Antike von sich ohne Ausnahme.


Und mit diesem Wissen schau dir noch mal _300 _an.

Und dann zähl doch mal spaßeshalber alle Szenen, in denen die Spartaner/Spartiaten als überlegenes Volk dargestellt werden und alle Szenen, in denen das nicht-Spartanern passiert.

=> Dieser Film stellt Spartaner gegenüber alle anderen Völkern als Übermenschen dar. (Ja, auch wenn Xerxes dann quasi Über-Übermensch ist  )

Und nein, das hat selbstredend nicht in erster Linie was mit Nazis zu tun (was ich so auch nie schrob), sondern mit dem Volksempfinden. 

Natürlich ist das alles irgendwie so gewesen und daß die Spartiaten wegen der gnadenlosen gesellschaftlichen Auslese letztendlich tatsächlich "besser" waren als konkurrierende Völker, ist  nicht ohne weiteres von der Hand zu weisen.

Trotzdem: Goebbels wäre froh gewesen, hätte einen so bildgewaltigen Film wie diesen gehabt, in dem ua. Krüppel als Verräter dargestellt werden und der Kampfgeist an vorderster Front zum Erhalt der Heimat so richtig entfacht wird. 



> Du kannst die Spartaner hernehmen, die Hellenen, die Chinesen, ... sämtliche Länder im Mittelalter u.a. Alle hatten sie diese Einstellung wie sie im Film 300 dargestellt wird. Ohne diese überlebenswichtige Einstellung wären die Völker in totaler Bedeutungslosigkeit versunken, erobert und deren Bevölkerung zu Sklaven degradiert worden. Somit war die Einstellung per se schon ein Grundstein zum Eigenschutz.


Ändert aber nichts daran, daß eine solche politische Darstellung heutzutage veraltet ist bzw. sein sollte.



> Soll man jetzt die Geschichte komplett verdrehen damit ja niemand auf die Idee kommt, daß ein Film der 300 Jahre vor Christus spielt Nazi-Ideologien vertritt ?


Der Film vertritt keine Nazi Ideologien, allenfalls Ideologien, die die Nazis auch absorbiert haben.



> Wenn ich will kann ich jeden Film mit möglicherweise differenzierenden Aussagen so drehen wie ich es denke/glaube ohne damit richtig zu liegen.


 Das ist ja das schöne an Meinungen und Diskussionen.
Letztendlich ist aber nie verkehrt, auch mal über den Tellerrand hinauszuschauen und einfach mal drauflos zu denken, um zu sehen, wo man ankommt.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juli 2013)

Naja der Film 300 schildert ja den legendären Kampf der Spartaner gegen die Perser bei den Thermopylen zum Beginn des 2. persischen Krieges 480 vor Christus. Wo die Spartaner gegen eine massive Übermacht der Perser (Verhältnis 6.200 Soldaten vom Hellenenbund; davon 300 Spartaner an vorderster Front zu über 50.000 bis 250.000 Persern) so stark gegenhielten, daß es trotzdem sie die Schlacht letztendlich verloren zu einer Jahrtausende überdauernden Legende wurde. Also ist schon etwas an dem Volk, das entsprechend faszinierend ist. Nicht zuletzt auch deswegen weil Leonidas neben seinen Leuten an vorderster   Front stand und dort fiel.

Klar muß so ein Film dann irgendwo auch parteiisch sein/Partei ergreifen und dem Zuschauer eine gewisse Tendenz aufzeigen. Trotzdem ist es für mich nicht nachvollziehbar wie man solche Schlußfolgerungen wie Du ziehst.

Bei einem Film wie Gladiator beschwert sich auch keiner, daß Russell Crowe den sympathischen Part spielt und der Kaiser und Kaisermörder Commodus (Stiefelchen) wohl von den wenigsten gemocht wurde.

Gleiches gilt auch für die Verfilmungen von Spartacus.

Es gibt in Filmen immer sympathische Charaktere. Selbst bei Mafia-Filmen/-Serien wirken selbst Mafiosi in ihren Rollen teils sympathisch. Stichwort wäre hier The Sopranos mit Toni Soprano. Und die Verräter sind (trotzdem sie das gute wollen) die Bad Guys. Zumindestens vom Sympathielevel her.

Trotzdem käme ich nicht im Traum darauf, hier irgendwelche Parallelen wie Du es machst zu ziehen. Da müßte ich fast jeden Ami-Film in die gleiche Tonne kloppen. Denn dort kommt man ohne Pathos, Amerika sind die besten und größten, Independence Day, Amerika rettet die Welt nicht oder nur ganz selten aus. Als Beispiele die mir da ad hoc einfallen führe ich mal an:

-Armageddon
-Independence Day
-Deep Impact
-World Invasion Battle Los Angeles

Und nehme ich Spiele her weiß ich gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll. Angefangen von sämtlichen Call of Duty, Homefront, allen Medal of Honor Teilen....


----------



## Worrel (26. Juli 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Also ist schon etwas an dem Volk, das entsprechend faszinierend ist.


Streitet ja auch niemand ab.



> Klar muß so ein Film dann irgendwo auch parteiisch sein/Partei ergreifen und dem Zuschauer eine gewisse Tendenz aufzeigen.


Ähm, nein.
Ein Film _muß _keine Partei ergreifen. Er könnte auch versuchen, eine distanzierte und für alle Seiten ausgewogene Darstellung abzuliefern.
Statt dessen werden die Spartiaten bis zur Karikatur glorifiziert und überzeichnet (Gibt ja nicht umsonst das_ "This is Sparta!" _Meme) und deren Gegner dämonisiert, damit sie überhaupt eine Bedrohung für diese Übermenschen darstellen.



> Bei einem Film wie Gladiator beschwert sich auch keiner, daß Russell Crowe den sympathischen Part spielt und der Kaiser und Kaisermörder Commodus (Stiefelchen) wohl von den wenigsten gemocht wurde.
> 
> Gleiches gilt auch für die Verfilmungen von Spartacus.
> 
> Es gibt in Filmen immer sympathische Charaktere. Selbst bei Mafia-Filmen/-Serien wirken selbst Mafiosi in ihren Rollen teils sympathisch. Stichwort wäre hier The Sopranos mit Toni Soprano. Und die Verräter sind (trotzdem sie das gute wollen) die Bad Guys. Zumindestens vom Sympathielevel her.


kann ich nix zu sagen, weil ich die besagten Filme allesamt leider nicht gesehen habe.



> Da müßte ich fast jeden Ami-Film in die gleiche Tonne kloppen.


Patriotismus ist was anderes als Rassismus und ähnliches. Und es stimmt, _Armageddon_ und_ Independence Day _tragen da besonders dick auf.

Und darum geht es mir gerade: Man sollte noch erkennen können, daß dort dick aufgetragen wird


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Juli 2013)

da mich 300 schon nicht interessiert hat, werde ich auch beim Nachfolger passen


----------



## betatier (20. Februar 2014)

300 war schon ein gewaltiges Bildspektakel, da hoffe ich doch das ein Nachfolger noch eins draufpackt 

BTW wie heißt denn das Lied das gegen Ende des Trailers eingespielt wird ?


----------



## PcJuenger (23. Februar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> [...]
> Ein Film _muß _keine Partei ergreifen. Er könnte auch versuchen, eine distanzierte und für alle Seiten ausgewogene Darstellung abzuliefern.
> Statt dessen werden die Spartiaten bis zur Karikatur glorifiziert und überzeichnet (Gibt ja nicht umsonst das_ "This is Sparta!" _Meme) und deren Gegner dämonisiert, damit sie überhaupt eine Bedrohung für diese Übermenschen darstellen.
> [...]


 
Im Falle von 300 muss man allerdings sagen, dass es aus der Sicht eines fanatischen Frontsoldaten erzählt wird. Das erklärt die bösen dämonischen Elitesoldaten Xerxes, seine großen Monster ect. Ich denke schon, dass damals, wenn von Schlachten erzählt wurde, zur Motivation der anderen Soldaten die Geschichten etwas "ausgeschmückt" wurden. Da wurde der gegnerische Soldat schnellt zum Dämon und Unmensch, während die eigene Seite natürlich vollkommen tadellos und maskulin war. Dient doch hervorragend der Motivation, wenn man die "Bösen2 bekämpfen darf. 

Das es in Echt anders ist und im Krieg niemand "gut" ist, spielt für die Geschichte des Spartaners ja keine Rolle.


----------



## Cicero (5. März 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> 300 ist in manchen Teilen historisch recht korrekt, .


 
In 300 ist so ziemlich alles inkorrekt, was die Geschichte angeht. 

Angefangen von der spartaner Gesellschaftsstruktur bis hin zu der zeitlichen Abfolge der Ereignisse, der Darstellung der Perser, und, und, und. 300 ist ein Actionfilm, der sich ganz grob die Schlacht bei den Thermopylen als Vorbild nimmt. Damit hat sich´s aber auch schon mit den historischen Parallelen.


----------

